# Astatotilapia calliptera?



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Purchased these as Astatotilapia calliptera a few days ago but they don't seem to match anything I can find on the net..

Worrying things for me:
The colour
Lack of egg dummies.

These did come from a good source so hoping they are just a different strain. Also I got 2 sub dominant males and am pretty sure they are yet to colour up have seen flashes of a green colour and a red/orange forehead (haven't had them long).

Any opinions/observations welcome 

















Pair

























Can get more photos if required.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

No. not close. Those are quite odd.

Hybrids with a mox of Cyrtocara moorii would be my guess.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

hi this might be a hybrid can you post more photos will really help


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't really know what else to show but here are some more pics.. I can definitely see blue dolphin in it I was hoping I was mistaken..

Male








Male








Male








Female








female








Male








Male








Male








Male








Male








2 Males








2 Males








Female








Female








Male









thanks for any help


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I'm not sure I'd say not even close. They're definitely hybrids... but if I had to guess, _Astatotilapia calliptera x Cyrtocara moori_. An odd mix indeed.


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for your input guys.. I have been back to the source and they are still adamant they are pure, what about them would suggest hybrid, and are you 100% sure on it..

It is very hard for us here to make a comparison as these fish are not imported so very hard to compare them to something you have seen...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry, those are obviously not Astatotilapia calliptera, not even close, but look like hybrid Cyrtocara moorii

Astatotilapia calliptera description from this site..."Male coloration varies from olive green to bright yellow in courting males. The anterior of the dorsal is edged with black fading to red at the posterior. The caudal fin is translucent blue along the fin rays and also edged faintly in red. In keeping with the Astatotilapia designation, the anal fin is adorned with true occuli in a single row. The anal fin is attractively adorned with red edging on a light blue base. The pelvic fins are black with a light blue/white edge to the first fin ray. A distinctive black line runs from the corner of the mouth through, through the eye, and ending at the top of the eye socket. The lips are bright blue. Faint vertical body bars number between 6 and 8. Female body coloration is olive green to yellow. Fins are mainly colorless."

Astatotilapia calliptera male colour









Astatotilapia calliptera









Cyrtocara moorii juvenile









Cyrtocara moorii adult, they have usually little sexual dimorphism for a Hap.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There is no question these fish are hybrids. If your source is convinced that they're pure, then he needs to go back to _his _source and ask a few questions.


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

lol well I went back to the first NZ ownder (after import) and he told me to go away and has indicated they are pure and I need to buy a konnings CD and look at the varients..

It seems the more people know they less they are willing to consider things or even maybe entertain the fact they might have made a mistake..

Cheers for the help guys at least I know they are hybrids and can do the right thing with what I have.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here are mine:









http://www.african-cichlid.com/Calliptera.htm

But there are other color variants including a blue one. The Cichlid News magazine had a great article on A. calliptera by Konings October 2007.

http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/issues/oct07.html

Kevin


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Kevin, I have found the blue variant, but as you can see but to me they still don't match what I have.. Like I said in my original post I was hopeful these were a different strain or variant.
http://burnel.club.fr/Photos/Astatotila ... ptera.html

Also these cannot be a pure version of the blue variant as a photo identical to yours was supplied (as example off net no actual pics of parents). I would think if the male was like your pic but grown out babies are what I have posted of then something is wrong..


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Some breeders who sell hybrids are steadfast in their belief that the fish they are selling are pure. They're of course either lying or unaware of how the species is actually supposed to look, and are trusting the words of their supplier who is also either lying or unaware. It's unfortunate that often _both _types will be taken aback and be insulted by the accusation.

Unless you're walking in pointing fingers and shouting that they're being deceptive, really, all you're doing is bringing it to their attention, so unless they _are _being deceptive, they really have no cause to be so defensive. Telling you to "go away" should immediately send up a red flag either way.


----------

